# Smash - A little bit of Glee and a little bit of Fame



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not that us adults don't love Glee but this looks like singing and dancing and soap opera all rolled into one. Alex Wong tweeted about it and I think he might be in the pilot. Premiers tonight on NBC.

Here's the trailer.






Anjelica Houston reminds me of Cher in Burlesque.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I believe the pilot is free on amazon video. I have it on my fire already and plan on watching it between classes....if I finish my assigned reading.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

My first impression when I started seeing the promos for it was that it was a grown-up version of that old TV show, Fame. You know, the kids graduate and then storm the Great White Way looking for their big break? Or is everyone here too young to know what I'm talking about?

Joyce


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember Fame well, both of them. First one in 1980 and that TV series in 1982 I believe. Wasn't there even a newer version also? That was my first thought when I saw some promos. Fame redux. 

I'll watch the pilot out of curiosity. Katherine McPhee annoys me though, always has since back in 2006 when she was on Idol. So I hope the cast is balanced.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> My first impression when I started seeing the promos for it was that it was a grown-up version of that old TV show, Fame. You know, the kids graduate and then storm the Great White Way looking for their big break? Or is everyone here too young to know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Joyce


Actually, Joyce, that's a good point. I think it is more like Fame than like Glee. Or like Glee is now. When Glee started, the songs were only done in performance situations. That's how Smash is supposedly trying to go. If they start having people walking down 46th street and singing without a good reason, I'm flipping channels.

For me, there's a secondary motivation to watching the show, to see how many people I've seen in Broadway shows are in the show. And I'm not just talking the speaking characters....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a total late starter with Glee. I literally just watched the first couple of episodes like 2 weeks ago on streaming. 

I remember back when the Fame movie was out, I was trying to sing "Out here on my own" in the bathroom and record it. Acoustics did not improve my vocals  . I would drive my mom nuts playing that song over and over and over for a while. 
Ah, teenage dreams


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I remember Fame well, both of them. First one in 1980 and that TV series in 1982 I believe. Wasn't there even a newer version also? That was my first thought when I saw some promos. Fame redux.
> 
> I'll watch the pilot out of curiosity. Katherine McPhee annoys me though, always has since back in 2006 when she was on Idol. So I hope the cast is balanced.


You guys are probably right. More Fame than Glee. The original movie was fantastic. The TV series also. The remake of the movie was pathetic. The teachers were better than the kids and the supporting characters better than the leading characters.

VA, thanks for the heads up. I'm headed to Amazon Prime right now to find it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it's actually been free on iTunes for a while.  I think more of my cohorts saw it before it even aired than saw it on TV.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

scarlet said:


> it's actually been free on iTunes for a while. I think more of my cohorts saw it before it even aired than saw it on TV.


Yeah Smash I got a week ago and another show is free for download called, Touch....I think....so pad I didn't get to match either one between classes

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

This definitely looks like it's targeting that audience, but I'm very skeptical of "musical" television shows. Despite its success, Glee has been very up and down, and other shows such as American Dreams and Viva Laughlin have been - at best - uninspiringly average.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched it and I'll definitely come back for more. Anjelica Houston is always enjoyable. The singing was great and I got to watch Alex Wong dance. I'm glad he was wearing a green tee shirt so I could keep track of him. Not a stretch for him at all, though.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed it. I like seeing the process of making a broadway play... though some of it seems a bit far fetched...
and the blond seemed a lot more Marilyn-esk... than the AI girl. Still I want to see more and I love Debra Messing and Anjelica Huston.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was really looking forward to this show. I streamed the January show, which was billed as the Pilot. Then last night, the same show was televised as the first in the series. I guess I will have to wait until next week to see a new show. I really love the cast. I am getting a little bored with Glee.


----------



## Angela Kay Austin (Dec 29, 2010)

I remember, and LOVED Fame.  But, I haven't been inspired to watch SMASH.  Don't know why.  I like Anjelica Houston and Debra Messing.

I am curious to know how many "actual" Broadway actors will be used in the show.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Angela Kay Austin said:


> I remember, and LOVED Fame. But, I haven't been inspired to watch SMASH. Don't know why. I like Anjelica Houston and Debra Messing.
> 
> I am curious to know how many "actual" Broadway actors will be used in the show.


A lot.

If you want more info, check out www.playbill.com


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

YAY a Smash thread!!

A) At first I wasn't interested in the show -- other than the music, Glee really let me down -- but I decided to watch Smash to support the show's creator, Theresa Rebeck, who is a friend of a friend (and is essentially the Debra Messing character) as well as Megan Hilty, the blond, who went to my alma mater, Carnegie Mellon.

B) I was really pleasantly surprised by the show! Smart writing, great acting, good song and dance numbers.

C) I can't believe I didn't notice Alex Wong!!!! Must now re-watch.

D) The full pilot is up on YouTube right now too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu4oYy8VgHQ


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Really expected to hate this but the pilot was very good. Looking forward to more. It seems nothing like Glee at all, the only thing they have in common is the musical element, but even that is handled very differently than Glee.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched the second ep and really enjoyed it. I like how dimensional they're making the characters -- not purely "good" (Karen, Dev) or "bad" (Ivy, the director). And the letter at the end moved me to tears.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just watched the second ep and really enjoyed it. I like how dimensional they're making the characters -- not purely "good" (Karen, Dev) or "bad" (Ivy, the director). And the letter at the end moved me to tears.


Yes, they deal with everyone pretty evenly. On the one hand, I want to root for Ivy because she's worked so hard and she's so right for the part. On the other hand, you've got the fresh off the farm, talented ingenue, who is also a nice person.

I was very happy with who got the part.

Yes, that letter was really moving, and the final dot on the i was her husband showing up.

Did you see Ellenore in the chorus line?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, they deal with everyone pretty evenly. On the one hand, I want to root for Ivy because she's worked so hard and she's so right for the part. On the other hand, you've got the fresh off the farm, talented ingenue, who is also a nice person.
> 
> I was very happy with who got the part.


Ditto to everything you said.



> Yes, that letter was really moving, and the final dot on the i was her husband showing up.


Yup. Similar perfect moment: Dev stopping and holding his hand back for Karen.



> Did you see Ellenore in the chorus line?


No! Ugh, how do I always miss the SYTYCD folks?? (Oh, right, b/c I watch on a tiny screen while I do other work on my computer... ) Thanks for the heads-up. I'm going to re-watch for her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> No! Ugh, how do I always miss the SYTYCD folks?? (Oh, right, b/c I watch on a tiny screen while I do other work on my computer... ) Thanks for the heads-up. I'm going to re-watch for her.


Ellenore was hard to spot even on my 19" screen. I'm really, really, going to have to get a 48" screen for these shows. I knew she was going to be on because I follow her on Twitter. If I see anyone else from sytycd is going to be on the show, I'll post it here ahead of time.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Gertie! That would be great. I don't know how you keep up with all of it!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, I live under a rock, but I didn't even know about Smash until I saw this thread.  Thanks, Gertie!

I went and watched the pilot and was immediately hooked.  Looked for the 2nd episode, found it and watched.  I really like this show.  Have set my DVR to record it (it's opposite Castle).

I don't know what sytycd is (yeah, yeah, it's that rock thing), so please tell?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thanks, Gertie! That would be great. I don't know how you keep up with all of it!


I have no life. 



KathyCarmichael said:


> Okay, I live under a rock, but I didn't even know about Smash until I saw this thread. Thanks, Gertie!
> 
> I went and watched the pilot and was immediately hooked. Looked for the 2nd episode, found it and watched. I really like this show. Have set my DVR to record it (it's opposite Castle).
> 
> I don't know what sytycd is (yeah, yeah, it's that rock thing), so please tell?


sytycd is So You Think You Can Dance, the greatest dance competition on TV ever. It works the same as American Idol. In fact, Nigel Lythgoe, producer of sytycd, was a coproducer of AI. They're holding auditions right now all over the country. Do you watch DWTS? Lacey Schwimmer, Chelsie Hightower and Dmitry Chaplin are all sytycd alums.

They do contemporary, ballroom, hiphop, etc. Here's a vid of one of the best dances from last year.






Oops, youtube is down. I'll try to post it later.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I should have known some of the dancers/singers/theater types would be here, loving this show. Me too! Reel me in, I can't help myself.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I am really enjoying "Smash," too. Love Anjelica Houston, Debra Messing, and, yes, even Katharine McPhee. (I wanted her to win AI.)  It reminds me more of "Fame" than of "Glee," both of which I have enjoyed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I am really enjoying "Smash," too. Love Anjelica Houston, Debra Messing, and, yes, even Katharine McPhee. (I wanted her to win AI.) It reminds me more of "Fame" than of "Glee," both of which I have enjoyed.


I really should change the title of this thread. I wasn't thinking of Fame when I started it, but you guys are right.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation, Gertie, and the youtube video.  Very nice!

No, I haven't watched either of the dance shows, but that video was great


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Gertie, and the youtube video. Very nice!
> 
> No, I haven't watched either of the dance shows, but that video was great


Yeah, that one gave me goosebumps. In fact, I'm goosebumping right now just thinking about it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone watch the 3rd ep earlier this week? (And Gertie, were there any SYTYCD alums in it? I didn't notice.)

I'm really liking the development of Ivy and her parallels with Marilyn. Also the ambiguity of Derek (the director). And for the first time I really enjoyed Eileen (Anjelica Huston).

Didn't care for the portrayal of the Iowans, though... So stereotypical.

Also felt the storyline with Michael was obvious -- people around would have suspected from Julia's (Debra Messing's) behavior.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Anyone watch the 3rd ep earlier this week? (And Gertie, were there any SYTYCD alums in it? I didn't notice.)


Not that I know of. None of the alums that I follow said anything. Nick Jonas is going to be on next week.



> I'm really liking the development of Ivy and her parallels with Marilyn. Also the ambiguity of Derek (the director). And for the first time I really enjoyed Eileen (Anjelica Huston).
> 
> Didn't care for the portrayal of the Iowans, though... So stereotypical.
> 
> Also felt the storyline with Michael was obvious -- people around would have suspected from Julia's (Debra Messing's) behavior.


And the slimy assistant. That ones give me the creeps.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I watched it and I mainly enjoyed it, but some of the story threads hint at it becoming a little too soap opera-ish for my tastes.  Will watch another week or two to see if they surprise me


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah the assistant has been annoying. But it's interesting: I interpreted his giving the notebook back and saying nothing as implying that he was going to take the high road. A friend who also watches said she thinks he's just biding his time.

In fairness to him, I think Julia (Debra Messing) is unreasonably harsh on him.



KathyCarmichael said:


> I watched it and I mainly enjoyed it, but some of the story threads hint at it becoming a little too soap opera-ish for my tastes. Will watch another week or two to see if they surprise me


I know what you mean. I understand the need (or at least the belief in the need) to be dramatic, but I hope they don't push it too far.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I was curious about this show, but I missed the first episode.  I missed the first episode of Terra Nova though, and we ended up waiting until the end of the season and watched the whole season in three days.   Now I miss that show so much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

IF you want to catch up now instead of waiting, NBC has all 3 episodes up on their website for free! Here's a link to the pilot: http://www.nbc.com/smash/video/pilot/1383523/

(The other 2 episodes will be linked from that page too.)


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Having been a musical theater director for a dance academy and doing community theater as a child, I have a warm spot in my heart for this show. The music and dance numbers are terrific. 

This and Up All Night are my two don't miss shows.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> IF you want to catch up now instead of waiting, NBC has all 3 episodes up on their website for free! Here's a link to the pilot: http://www.nbc.com/smash/video/pilot/1383523/
> 
> (The other 2 episodes will be linked from that page too.)


Thank you so much, Kristan!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I watched all three episodes on On Demand last night...back to back.  I am hooked.  While it is a little soap opera, I still really love the music and how they show the process.  Am I the only one to want to see "Marilyn, the Musical"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I watched all three episodes on On Demand last night...back to back. I am hooked. While it is a little soap opera, I still really love the music and how they show the process. Am I the only one to want to see "Marilyn, the Musical"?


You mean we're not going to get to see it?  Maybe they'll put out a DVD at the end of the season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm totally hoping that'll be the season finale or a DVD special or something! They could also do a tour, like Glee or SYTYCD does.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh yeah, I'm totally hoping that'll be the season finale or a DVD special or something! They could also do a tour, like Glee or SYTYCD does.


A tour is a great idea.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

If they had a tour, I would so totally go.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thoughts on episode 4?

I have to admit, I find the Julia/Michael storyline weird to watch now that I know about the weird parallels it has to real life...

On the flip side, the parallels between Nick Jonas's character and his real life were amusing. 

Still loving Megan Hilty (Ivy) and Kat McPhee (Karen). And the boyfriend Dev. And Derek (director) and Tom (composer).

I liked that Karen stood up for herself to the rest of the ensemble, and I liked that they called her out for not truly trying to fit into the chorus. But then I had mixed feelings about the sort of implied message that she should have to change who she is / what she wears in order to be accepted by their group. It's one thing to tone down for the performance, and another to do it in real life.

I haven't been super interested in Eileen (Angelica Huston) until this episode, where her character's troubles brought up some really interesting discourse on ownership/equality in a marriage, and the idea that feelings and memories don't magically go away just because you're dissolving the relationship on paper.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thoughts on episode 4?
> 
> I have to admit, I find the Julia/Michael storyline weird to watch now that I know about the weird parallels it has to real life...


What are the parallels in real life? I scrolled back but didn't find anything. (I thought I'd read all of the postings here.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> What are the parallels in real life? I scrolled back but didn't find anything. (I thought I'd read all of the postings here.)


I haven't posted about it here b/c it might affect how people view them on-screen:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/29/debra-messing-dating-smash-costar-will-chase_n_1174889.html


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can see your point. Interesting relationship, to say the least.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched the 5th ep. Pretty good overall, although I could have done without the parts with Eileen. Like, am I supposed to care about her apartment hunting?

Loved the cover of "Shake It Out," and though it was a little unusual, the "Who You Are" scene/song worked for me too.

Thought the episode was pretty good overall, and next week's looks good too.

Btw, I love that even when Derek is complimenting Tom (about writing a great melody) it's not pure, because he's using it against Julia. Their dynamic is seriously great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just watched the 5th ep. Pretty good overall, although I could have done without the parts with Eileen. Like, am I supposed to care about her apartment hunting?
> 
> Loved the cover of "Shake It Out," and though it was a little unusual, the "Who You Are" scene/song worked for me too.
> 
> ...


I agree about Derek and Tom. And Derek is so consistently sleazy. Has he ever smiled?

The musical numbers were great. I like Karen's singing, but she dances like a demented stork.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I agree about Derek and Tom. And Derek is so consistently sleazy. Has he ever smiled?
> 
> The musical numbers were great. I like Karen's singing, but she dances like a demented stork.


ROFL at "demented stork."

Sleazy?? I dunno. He's one of my favorite characters. Because he's so ... gray. Like, I know we're supposed to SEE him as evil/sleazy, but what has he actually DONE that's so bad? He seems to be in a legit relationship with Ivy, he's trying to make the production as great as possible, etc...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> ROFL at "demented stork."
> 
> Sleazy?? I dunno. He's one of my favorite characters. Because he's so ... gray. Like, I know we're supposed to SEE him as evil/sleazy, but what has he actually DONE that's so bad? He seems to be in a legit relationship with Ivy, he's trying to make the production as great as possible, etc...


I agree. It's just the sleazy way he goes about it. He was all against Ivy for the part until she slept with him. He used Tom's music to batter on Julia. I actually do like his character. He's so consistent and single-minded.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched Mon night's ep. One of the best, IMO. So nuanced, so emotional. Derek was great as always, I loved Eileen's handling of the nosy assistant, and Ivy and Leo (Julia's son) were _unbelievable_. That very last scene... Oh man.

_Edited to add: Originally I said this episode was "so nuanced." I should amend that to say, "more nuanced than usual," because really, subtlety is not Smash's strong suit._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't watched it yet. Saving it for tonight.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I LOVE this show! It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched the 6th (most recent) episode. I like how the conscience/ethics theme played out over all the storylines. Also, this episode reinforced for me (as they all do) how much it's the Derek-Tom-Ivy show. Those 3 characters are really what power the whole thing. <3

Edited to add: And OH SNAP, the trailer for next week looks exciting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just watched the 6th (most recent) episode. I like how the conscience/ethics theme played out over all the storylines. Also, this episode reinforced for me (as they all do) how much it's the Derek-Tom-Ivy show. Those 3 characters are really what power the whole thing. <3
> 
> Edited to add: And OH SNAP, the trailer for next week looks exciting!


Very interesting how it all played out this week. I didn't see the trailer. I'll see if I can find it on youtube.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched the most recent ep. LOVE the title they come up with.

Overall it wasn't a bad ep, but it wasn't world-shattering either. I did catch sight of Alex Wong (from SYTYCD) in green in the Heaven and Earth show (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am really enjoying it as well... last week was great. Did not feel to sorry for Julia (Debra Messing) her whole lack of control in that situation just made me mad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just watched the most recent ep. LOVE the title they come up with.
> 
> Overall it wasn't a bad ep, but it wasn't world-shattering either. I did catch sight of Alex Wong (from SYTYCD) in green in the Heaven and Earth show (or whatever it's called).


Darn, he didn't tell us he was going to be in it. All of his tweets have been about _Newsies_. I'll just have to watch it again.



Cuechick said:


> I am really enjoying it as well... last week was great. Did not feel to sorry for Julia (Debra Messing) her whole lack of control in that situation just made me mad.


Me, too. I felt sorry for Frank. I'm glad he decked Michael.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, Michael and Julia definitely got what was coming to them.

That said, I don't condone cheating, but as I've gotten older I've come to realize that it's not black-and-white in every case. I can see now why some people would choose to try and work through it for the sake of their family. It's the kind of thing where I don't think anyone knows what they'll do for sure until they're actually in that position. So it'll be interesting to see how Frank and Julia proceed. (They are working through a similar story on Grey's Anatomy.)

Eileen is not my favorite character, but I did really like how she put Ellis in his place at the end.

I really hope that rotating guest stars do not take over the show, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't curious to see Uma Thurman next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Eileen is not my favorite character, but I did really like how she put Ellis in his place at the end.


Best scene in the show.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, Ellis is not to be trusted... an "All About Eve" if there ever was one!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched the most recent ep. Was sorely disappointed. Tom's character was the only bright spot. What are the writers doing??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just watched the most recent ep. Was sorely disappointed. Tom's character was the only bright spot. What are the writers doing??


That's exactly what I was just going to post.  The highlight was Tom's Zanuck number. Otherwise, it was a very boring episode. The only time I like Catherine McPhee is when she's singing. And when Derek suddenly sees her as Marilyn, I didn't buy it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed! Loved the Zanuck number. Derek seeing her as Marilyn was WEIRD, and I do NOT like the idea of them having him romantically interested in her, if that's where this is headed...

Also, this stuff with Nick the bartender being criminal or whatever is odd. Actually ALL of the investor stuff just makes me want to fast forward. Eileen's character is most compelling when she's dealing with her sense of identity and independence now that she's divorcing.

And Kat McPhee is most compelling when Karen and Ivy are navigating their rocky relationship.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched episode 9. Sigh. All the back and forth with Ivy in and out of the show is kind of ridiculous. And UGH another Marilyn hallucination. I totally do NOT buy that Derek's into Karen.

I think Kat McPhee has the best (most believable) chemistry with Dev, actually. Or maybe he's second to Ivy. 

Frank's character is surprisingly strong.
Uma's character was kind of interesting.
And Tom/Sam is being developed well.
But I'm still losing interest in the show...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I might be done with this show...

Part of me says, Just finish the season. Part of me says, Why bother?

They're ruining my favorite characters (Dev, Derek, Ivy). Granted, I still have Tom and Sam... and Julia and her family situation are on the up... but the hallucinations, and the gossipy distractions... I dunno.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On the off chance that anyone is still reading this thread, I have to say this about last night's episode:

- Debra Messing deserves an Emmy for Best Performance Using Only a Finger and a Shove.

- WHY is this the first time we've heard Sam sing?!??!?! Nothing against Kat McPhee, but they should have let Leslie Odom Jr finish the song. His voice is beyond beautiful.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I couldn't post until now as I was way behind in the episodes.  . I am now finally caught up and I guess I am the only one left that likes the show now?  

Love Derek. Always loved Jack Davenport in anything I have seen him in. Don't really like Ivy, she  just doesn't have much redeeming qualities for me. Derek is "bad" too, but he pulls it off better. Ivy is just spiteful and childish. 
Slowly warming up to Mc Phee. She is showing more personality on the show as it goes on. 

Show reminds me a bit of Fame the TV show, not the movie. The drama, the soapiness and the random breaking out in song.  . I like it. 

And I love Nick. I have seen the actor years back on One life to live and I was like, oh look, there is Patrick Thornhart.  

For me the show got better as it went on. 

But oh that finger shove was awesome by Julia. You are right Kristan, there was a lot of acting going on just with the face and body. 

I totally floved the Bollywood segment. Oh that was delishious. But what the heck did they do to Dev's character.  . There is just no redeeming from this one. He basically cheated twice in a span of what 2 days? And then he wants to get married? I hope she finds out and walks away. 

I could have done without all the churchy stuff with Sam  . But yes, very nice voice. 

So I might be talking about stuff that didn't happen in the last episode as I kind of watched 5 of them in a marathon. But I loved when Tom did the Producer segment with the towel boys. That was a lot of fun. 

I really like their musical numbers. And I like the soapiness of the show. But will it get picked up again? Is it getting viewers? 
Only one more episode. Darn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I couldn't post until now as I was way behind in the episodes. . I am now finally caught up and I guess I am the only one left that likes the show now?


I'm still watching. I still love the musical numbers.



> Love Derek. Always loved Jack Davenport in anything I have seen him in. Don't really like Ivy, she just doesn't have much redeeming qualities for me. Derek is "bad" too, but he pulls it off better. Ivy is just spiteful and childish.
> Slowly warming up to Mc Phee. She is showing more personality on the show as it goes on.


I think Derek's "badness" is all up front, while Ivy is, as you said, spiteful and childish.



> Show reminds me a bit of Fame the TV show, not the movie. The drama, the soapiness and the random breaking out in song. . I like it.


Yup.



> But oh that finger shove was awesome by Julia. You are right Kristan, there was a lot of acting going on just with the face and body.


Absolutely. How could Michael possibly believe he could start up with her again? Loved what Leo said, too, about when they first saw Michael.



> I totally floved the Bollywood segment. Oh that was delishious. But what the heck did they do to Dev's character. . There is just no redeeming from this one. He basically cheated twice in a span of what 2 days? And then he wants to get married? I hope she finds out and walks away.


The Bollywood number was a totally fun surprise. To see Dev break out in song and dance was stunning. First time I realized that he's actually Indian.



> I could have done without all the churchy stuff with Sam . But yes, very nice voice.


It gave him a chance to sing (thank you) and I agree with Kristan, they should have let him finish the song.



> So I might be talking about stuff that didn't happen in the last episode as I kind of watched 5 of them in a marathon. But I loved when Tom did the Producer segment with the towel boys. That was a lot of fun.


That was the only good segment of that particular episode.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know if I'd say Ivy is childish and spiteful... but she's not seasoned yet, like Derek or some of the others. She thinks she's less naive than Karen, but if she is, it isn't by much.

I enjoyed the Bollywood number as a standalone thing, but it was kind of ridiculous in the context of the show...

I basically want to watch a Sam, Tom, Ivy, and Derek-pre-Uma-Thurman show. Julia and her family can make cameos.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, I am still loving this.  And I totally loved the Bollywood segment.  

I am glad to see Uma Thurman gone.  I have never been much of a fan.

Regarding another season, I saw Katherine McPhee on Ellen a few weeks ago.  Ellen congratulated her because the show was picked up...   Yippee!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tripp said:


> OK, I am still loving this. And I totally loved the Bollywood segment.
> 
> I am glad to see Uma Thurman gone. I have never been much of a fan.
> 
> Regarding another season, I saw Katherine McPhee on Ellen a few weeks ago. Ellen congratulated her because the show was picked up...  Yippee!


Oh good, thanks. That is good to know. As long as my delicious Derek is still there, I am happy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So, what does everyone think of the season ender? Did Ivy


Spoiler



do it or not?


 What did you think of


Spoiler



Karen getting the part in the end?



My favorite part was Eileen


Spoiler



firing Ellis


. I also liked what Julia said to


Spoiler



Frank after he walked out on her. It was so right.



My opinion?


Spoiler



Yes, Ivy took the pills but I think she'll be found in time. Momma will take her home and get her back on her feet ... or shove her back on her feet.



I would rather


Spoiler



Ivy got the part. She can dance way better than Karen, and although Karen has a killer voice, Ivy is also very good.



Ellis


Spoiler



*will* be back.





Spoiler



The Dev and Karen breakup was inevitable and I see him riding off into the sunset with the reporter as she manages his career all the way to the White House Press Secretary's office.



I really liked the rewritten ending of _Bombshell_. So perfect and so true.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I really enjoyed most of the first season and particularly enjoyed the season finale. The only problem I had was that I really wanted to see the entire musical!

And I agree, Ellis


Spoiler



will be back!


 and Ivy


Spoiler



took the pills but will be rescued in time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> I really enjoyed most of the first season and particularly enjoyed the season finale. The only problem I had was that I really wanted to see the entire musical!
> 
> And I agree, Ellis
> 
> ...


That would have been so great. Maybe they'll do a DVD of the complete musical numbers.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Yes, I also want to see the musical.  I can't wait until next season.  Oh, and I have downloaded all the music from the season and have been listening to it for days...love it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

How odd. Y'all's e-mails about the finale went in my spam folder! My Gmail really ought to recognize KindleBoards by now. 

Anyway, I agree with the guesses and suspicions and comments. I was disappointed by the season ender, actually, because it was just so predictable. Everything played out as you knew it would. And I didn't mind the last song of the show, but I didn't think it was more of a knockout than any of the others.


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Tripp said:


> OK, I am still loving this. And I totally loved the Bollywood segment.
> 
> I am glad to see Uma Thurman gone. I have never been much of a fan.
> 
> Regarding another season, I saw Katherine McPhee on Ellen a few weeks ago. Ellen congratulated her because the show was picked up...  Yippee!


NBC renewed SMASH fairly early into its run, but they got rid of the showrunner and replaced her with Josh Safran. I hope Safran will redirect the show into focusing more on the process of getting a show to Broadway and less on the soap opera and love triangle mess that SMASH became as the first season went on. It would be wonderful if the show lived up to the potential of the first few episodes!


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Curious if anyone has a favorite original song from SMASH?

Mine would be either  "I Never Met A Wolf Who Didn't Love to Howl" (the Hilty version) or "Dont Say Yes Until I Finish Talking."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Love "Never Met a Wolf" (or whatever the real title is) and "History Is Made At Night."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The only song I didn't like so much was Mr. & Mrs. Smith.


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Love "Never Met a Wolf" (or whatever the real title is) and "History Is Made At Night."


My dog gets all excited for "Wolf" because she knows I'm going to get up and dance. Puppy loves to dance!


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The only song I didn't like so much was Mr. & Mrs. Smith.


Aw, I like that one. 

Guess it's good that they gave us a wide range of songs, as everyone's tastes are so different!


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

My *least* favorite would be the "Thousand and One Nights" sequence. It was seriously awful IMO.

I know fan opinion is very divided on this song and number, but I simply hated it. Not a good song, didn't fit in the episode, and ended up being pure camp. I'll never understand why they spent so much money on it (as it was rather lavishly produced). It might be OK as a standalone, but it doesn't fit in the show in any way, shape or form.

I was happy to see the show utilize Raza Jaffrey, but this was _so bad_.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Iris said:


> Curious if anyone has a favorite original song from SMASH?
> 
> Mine would be either "I Never Met A Wolf Who Didn't Love to Howl" (the Hilty version) or "Dont Say Yes Until I Finish Talking."


ON LEXINGTON & 52ND STREET!!

Fantastic song!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For some reason I have a hard time recalling the names of the songs. I know them when I hear them I guess  . I can't say there were any I didn't like though, some better than others. 
Is there a plan to have an actual broadway musical in the future? Will Bombshell become reality? Has there been a Marilyn musical yet? Not that it would matter to me unless they come across america. I never seen one, a few do come down here, but not usually the ones I would like to see. 

Personally I hope they don't go back to how the first few episodes were. I started liking the show a lot more as it went on. Art breeds drama and passion, so I say bring it on.  . Triangles are all fine as long as Jack Davenport is in them.  

I am really impressed with the quality of the songs and choreography on the show. Maybe I am easy to please, but I floved the Bollywood segment too. I even loved the modern Ryan Tedder production with Karen they did. These different flavors change it up a bit for me. In the end, they always come right back to Marilyn, so its all good. 
Putting that longer end in works much better. And I was glad that Ivy didn't get it. She has been so obnoxious. I mean who didn't know she would tell Karen about Dev just at the right moment to mess her up so she could swoop right in. When Karen stormed out of the dressing room upset and Ivy sat there all satisfied, all that was missing was the smirk on her face. I kept watching for it, and I swear I saw some twitching. Great acting there. 

I thought Katherine did great in the number. It was very touching and vulnerable. I am quite impressed with her acting on this show. It gets better and better. So is the dancing.  

That was why it was so much fun to see her smile wiped right off her face all dressed up and nowhere to go when Karen came back on stage. It was delish. But I am sure she will be back more scheming and with even more drama next season. 
As much as I don't like the character, it makes for a good show. The characters we love to hate. I can just imagine how much fun the actress has playing Ivy. She goes from childish to manipulative, from little girl with her mother to vixen to get what she wants. 

Do we know how long we have to wait? Full year?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Iris said:


> My *least* favorite would be the "Thousand and One Nights" sequence. It was seriously awful IMO.
> 
> I know fan opinion is very divided on this song and number, but I simply hated it. Not a good song, didn't fit in the episode, and ended up being pure camp. I'll never understand why they spent so much money on it (as it was rather lavishly produced). It might be OK as a standalone, but it doesn't fit in the show in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I was happy to see the show utilize Raza Jaffrey, but this was _so bad_.


My. Thoughts. EXACTLY!


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Atunah said:


> For some reason I have a hard time recalling the names of the songs. I know them when I hear them I guess . I can't say there were any I didn't like though, some better than others.
> Is there a plan to have an actual broadway musical in the future? Will Bombshell become reality? Has there been a Marilyn musical yet? Not that it would matter to me unless they come across america. I never seen one, a few do come down here, but not usually the ones I would like to see.
> 
> Personally I hope they don't go back to how the first few episodes were. I started liking the show a lot more as it went on. Art breeds drama and passion, so I say bring it on. . Triangles are all fine as long as Jack Davenport is in them.
> ...


From what I've read, NBC plans to bring it back in January 2013. I suppose that could change though if they don't like enough of the Pilots they're currently ordering for new shows? It might be difficult to change dates on this show however, as several of the principals do work on Broadway or the London stage in the off-season. It must depend on how their contracts are written.

I really wasn't familiar with McPhee prior to this, though I was aware she was involved with American Idol. She was always a great singer, but she really has grown in her acting and dancing as the series has progressed. She's been a very pleasant surprise!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Iris said:


> My *least* favorite would be the "Thousand and One Nights" sequence. It was seriously awful IMO.
> 
> I know fan opinion is very divided on this song and number, but I simply hated it. Not a good song, didn't fit in the episode, and ended up being pure camp. I'll never understand why they spent so much money on it (as it was rather lavishly produced). It might be OK as a standalone, but it doesn't fit in the show in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I was happy to see the show utilize Raza Jaffrey, but this was _so bad_.


I really think is was supposed to be bad. I got the biggest kick out of it. I certainly couldn't take it seriously, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's some news I just read for next season.

"But there is some good news - annoying Ellis will be gone next season!!! Also exiting are Dev, Julia's husband, and Michael Swift."

Not surprising Dev is gone, but I am surprised that Ellis is gone. Who's going to be devious and annoying, now? And I thought Julia and Frank worked things out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I couldn't think how they could redeem Dev. It was like they did character assassination on him. 

So Julia is going to lose both of her guys? 

Ellis, not sure how I feel about it. I think they didn't do enough with the character. He seemed a bit chicken when he was put on the spot. There is always Ivy for the devious and category  . Cause you know, she'll come back with a vengeance. Karen, Derek, watch out.

Bringing on new cast I guess?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Good riddance to Ellis and Michael Swift, but I'm very, very disappointed to hear that Dev and Julia's husband are leaving.

(Well, really I'm disappointed at how much they screwed up Dev's character.)

But hey, I guess I should have known the heroine of the show couldn't have a steady love interest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone watching the new season?

I'm watching the premier now on Hulu. Looks like


Spoiler



Julia and Frank got back together.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but they just showed the Smash season 2 finale in Australia (yes we were totally behind). I'm so sad that the show won't be returning. I adored the show so much and while I didn't love all the Bombshell songs, I quite liked the Hit List songs, and some of the covers were amazing. I loved the cover of Under Pressure in the last episode. The show made me so happy and I hate that it was cancelled. I thought it was great. What will I look forward to on tv now?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kitten said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but they just showed the Smash season 2 finale in Australia (yes we were totally behind). I'm so sad that the show won't be returning. I adored the show so much and while I didn't love all the Bombshell songs, I quite liked the Hit List songs, and some of the covers were amazing. I loved the cover of Under Pressure in the last episode. The show made me so happy and I hate that it was cancelled. I thought it was great. What will I look forward to on tv now?


I know. I was pretty upset when they cancelled it, too. There was the same conflict in real life as there was on the show between Houston and her ex and that's why it got cancelled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know. I was pretty upset when they cancelled it, too. There was the same conflict in real life as there was on the show between Houston and her ex and that's why it got cancelled.


I didn't know that. I just thought it was cancelled because it didn't get high ratings. But I really enjoyed it.


----------

